# THE "YOU KNOW YOU'RE OBSESSED WiTH SPECKTRA.NET WHEN..." THREAD



## juicygirl (Mar 6, 2008)

so lately ive noticed that i have become a full on specktra addict. like i think i check this site more than i even check my myspace page, bahahaha! and that's huge for me! so anyways, i thought it would be fun to start a thread of things that make you an addict....i didnt see any thread like this elsewhere but if there is, please let me know mods and i will promptly delete it! 

1. you can't do your makeup for the day until youve checked out the fotds thread to see if your faves Amaranth, pladies, laura-doll, purity, glamYOURUs, iifugazii have posted something new for inspiration, lol.

2. if the above have not posted something for the day yet, you keep checking the site every 30 seconds to see if a thread suddenly appears from them

3. after checking out the haul thread, you decide to run to the mac counter and  go on a major haul yourself. hey at least it's not as bad as spending $960 on a haul is how you rationalize it =]

4. seeing other people's makeup traincases makes you cry, its that beautiful!

5. after reading about how awesome the mac 187 brush is, you go out and buy not one, but TWO of these babies cuz you're sure youll love them. specktra hasnt led you astray yet!

this is all i can think of at the moment. feel free to add your own to the list! =]


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't even have a Myspace because I want to be sure I can fully commit my time to Spectra!  I don't want to worry about having to check something else


----------



## juicygirl (Mar 6, 2008)

bahahaha, seriously. =]


----------



## Babylard (Mar 6, 2008)

6. you browse the clearance bin every single day, hoping to find those darn discontinued goodies or just for a great find/deal.  (i finally found northern lights and light flush whooooot!)

7. you are always checking to see who has thanked you and revisited the post to see if anyone has made any references to you.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_6. you browse the clearance bin every single day, hoping to find those darn discontinued goodies or just for a great find/deal. (i finally found northern lights and light flush whooooot!)

7. you are always checking to see who has thanked you and revisited the post to see if anyone has made any references to you._

 
I totally agree with #6!  I check it like every 10 mintues! I have another window opened to the sales forum as we speak
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I should really be doing my big project, but I cant log off specktra! I keep thinking someone is going to post something in the clearance bin that I want!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 6, 2008)

... *when Specktra is your homepage*. lol it's not for me but it's pretty much the first place i go to.


----------



## Jot (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_... *when Specktra is your homepage*. lol it's not for me but it's pretty much the first place i go to._

 
it is mine!


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 6, 2008)

7 - when there's a product you passed on but when you see everyone raving about it you have to have it !


----------



## panther27 (Mar 6, 2008)

I am always checking back to see if anyone has posted any new info about collectons coming out(such as naughty nauticals)


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 6, 2008)

9. When you class Specktra as one of your 'hobbies'

10. When you give your friends your Specktra username as well as your email address, even when they haven't a clue what you're on about.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 6, 2008)

11.  When you see a license plate with CCB in it and automatically think cream color base.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_11.  When you see a license plate with CCB in it and automatically think cream color base._


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 6, 2008)

haha this is soo true!

12. you keep clicking 'NEW POSTS' at the top to see all the new posts incase you miss out on something


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 6, 2008)

13. When you have more than 3 windows open and they are all on Specktra


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pnk85* 

 
_13. When you have more than 3 windows open and they are all on Specktra_

 
haha im going down the messages reading all of them and
nodding my hair like yup i did that..
and then i got to this one, looked down at my little task 
bar thing, and i realized i have 3 windows open ..hahahaha.
ughh specktra.. i am obsessed w you !!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 6, 2008)

When every time you put on makeup, you think "I should post this on Specktra."

When one of your "Things To Do" is to get around to posting updated pics of your makeup collection.

When you are _taking pics _of your makeup collection!!

When you don't do makeup (professionally) but ramble off various products to others, leaving them wondering, "What the hell?!?"

OMG! When you say/hear something informative in real life and wish you had a "Thanks" button.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_6. you browse the clearance bin every single day, hoping to find those darn discontinued goodies or just for a great find/deal.  (i finally found northern lights and light flush whooooot!)

7. you are always checking to see who has thanked you and revisited the post to see if anyone has made any references to you._

 
Hahaha!  I totally agree with both of those! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## lara (Mar 7, 2008)

When the first thing you do after logging on is open up the User CP page to see who has thanked you overnight.


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 7, 2008)

-When you start using internet makeup abbreviations in real life conversations.  

example: Just the other day, an MA asked me what I was wearing on my cheeks and I said, "Oh, one of the MSFs" and I got a very puzzled look, lol.   Other random times, I've even said out loud: "I think that was LE," as if it's so hard to say limited edition


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 7, 2008)

oh you guys are so funny. and true

I said MSF to the MA at MAC and she's like............ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You know you're obsessed with specktra when you daydream about being on when you're not. If you haven't gotten on in a day or two you feel lost.

I go to work and think about how I'm going to go home and snuggle up...with specktra!


----------



## runninggirl05 (Mar 7, 2008)

for me its when ur BF complains that i look at makeup too much and dont spend time with him cuase im constantly "looking at stupid makeup" (specktra) lol ..im soo addicted!


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pnk85* 

 
_13. When you have more than 3 windows open and they are all on Specktra_

 
Lol. Always!!


- When your idea of socialising is to post on 30+ threads on one day.


----------



## .k. (Mar 7, 2008)

when your little brother asks you to take him to vons so he can cash his coins to buy iron maiden tickets and then yells out you because you didnt take him, cuz you were on SPECKTRA! lol

(he didnt end up buying them lol)


----------



## mollythedolly (Mar 7, 2008)

-When you get your makeup done by an SA or MA and you keep correcting them


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 7, 2008)

When you secretly search the site hour after hour and act like you're working...With a little window up so your boss doesn't notice.

And when you should have started the project hours ago, and you keep putting it off because you're more interested in FOTDs!

So sad.  I wish I  never found this site because I'm seriously addicted.  It's my crack


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_oh you guys are so funny. and true

I said MSF to the A at MAC and she's like............ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You know you're obsessed with specktra when you daydream about being on when you're not. If you haven't gotten on in a day or two you feel lost.

I go to work and think about how I'm going to go home and snuggle up...with specktra!_

 
LMAO i did the SAME thing to a MAC MA!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_LMAO i did the SAME thing to a MAC MA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LoL I said "I have one of the MSF's...."  Then I saw her face was blank and said "....mineralize skinfinish" lol.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pnk85* 

 
_13. When you have more than 3 windows open and they are all on Specktra_

 
This is so me!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pnk85* 

 
_13. When you have more than 3 windows open and they are all on Specktra_

 
I disagree. I have at least 5 windows open and they are all specktra. And then my computer strts running slow. But I just can't help it!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Mar 8, 2008)

When you come home wasted and still have the energy to check Specktra!


----------



## mrheine (Mar 8, 2008)

when the 30 seconds between searches are the longest of your life!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrheine* 

 
_when the 30 seconds between searches are the longest of your life!_

 
haha! soo true!  

when you can't start the day without checking the "New Posts" to see if you missed anything while you were sleeping. lol. (don't know if someone mentioned this already)


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Mar 8, 2008)

Bookmarked Specktra on the toolbar for quick access.

Always look at the greetings section (top right) to see if anyone sent a message(s).

You know more about the upcoming collections than the MAs themselves!

SO TRUE about saying MSFs to MA then have to explain "mineralized skinfinish"?!

Spend hours surfing Specktra until early next morning (more like 3am-5am) then you decide to go to sleep.. hehe

Sisters yelling for me to go eat dinner while typing this up or just reading the new posts on Specktra... Like what's happening right NOW! hahaha

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_6. you browse the clearance bin every single day, hoping to find those darn discontinued goodies or just for a great find/deal.  (i finally found northern lights and light flush whooooot!)

7. you are always checking to see who has thanked you and revisited the post to see if anyone has made any references to you._

 
So agreed! hahaha I see you're reading my reference to you now, so "HELLO!!!"


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *runninggirl05* 

 
_for me its when ur BF complains that i look at makeup too much and dont spend time with him cuase im constantly "looking at stupid makeup" (specktra) lol ..im soo addicted!_


----------



## Babylard (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_When every time you put on makeup, you think "I should post this on Specktra."

When one of your "Things To Do" is to get around to posting updated pics of your makeup collection.

When you are taking pics of your makeup collection!!

When you don't do makeup (professionally) but ramble off various products to others, leaving them wondering, "What the hell?!?"

OMG! When you say/hear something informative in real life and wish you had a "Thanks" button._

 
HAHA the last one for me!  I keep thinking, I wish you had a thanks button whenever someone tells me something useful or does something for me!  Especially on other forums, I like to browse asianbeautyblog and I keep subconciously looking for a thanks button.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Xqueeze_me* 

 
_Spend hours surfing Specktra until early next morning (more like 3am-5am) then you decide to go to sleep.. hehe_

 
yup! or 6am or 7... i've actually done that recently.... damn insomnia


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_yup! or 6am or 7... i've actually done that recently.... damn insomnia_

 
oooooh dang. It's 6am RIGHT NOW. I think I've been on specktra since like.... 11pm?? you guys are killin me!!!


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_yup! or 6am or 7... i've actually done that recently.... damn insomnia_

 
I've also done the very same but have to cut down now since I work more than 10hrs and mostly physical work so I need my sleep. *sighs*


----------



## Trista (Mar 9, 2008)

I find myself up late at night browsing this site! And I find that many times if I want makeup advice I turn to Specktra instead of asking the MUAs I know.


----------



## Trista (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_LoL I said "I have one of the MSF's...." Then I saw her face was blank and said "....mineralize skinfinish" lol._

 
That is so awesome! This happens a lot to me when a new product comes out that I read about on Specktra and I go ask the MUAs at MAC for it and they don't understand what I"m talking about. One of them even said to me that I know the names of the products more than she does. All this I learned at Specktra.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 10, 2008)

When everyone you know (including your computer illiterate mother) knows you are always on specktra

When you type s into your url box and specktra automatically pops up.

When you consider a productive day to be spending the time to reorganize your train case.

When you dream of specktra and/or MAC

When you met your best friend on specktra


----------



## slowhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

...you use make-up abbreviations in NON-MAKE-UP conversation.

I don't usually say these things verbally, but I do use them, accidentally, when talking online to non-make-up friends... such as CP, HG and LE. I'm not a big acronym user online at all, but I find myself using the ones I do use on Specktra (IMO, HTF, PLMK, HTH, etc.) slipping into my other online correspondence.


----------



## mariecinder (Mar 10, 2008)

When you've read every post, revisted your favorite threads to see if there is anything new, and found nothing else new to read...you feel completely down and feel like there is nothing else left to do on the internet!


----------



## Janice (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_When you've read every post, revisted your favorite threads to see if there is anything new, and found nothing else new to read...you feel completely down and feel like there is nothing else left to do on the internet!_

 
That's me! haha


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_When you've read every post, revisted your favorite threads to see if there is anything new, and found nothing else new to read...you feel completely down and feel like there is nothing else left to do on the internet!_

 

OMG YES! haha. All I ever do on the internet is go on Specktra or read beauty blogs and watch makeup tuts on youtube. lol.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 10, 2008)

When you suddenly find yourself on the mac website adding stuff to your basket after looking at everyones hauls. (or is it just me that does this)


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 10, 2008)

when i leave this site... i find myself getting lonely with no one to chat with!! so i immediately return within a couple minutes


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_When you suddenly find yourself on the mac website adding stuff to your basket after looking at everyones hauls. (or is it just me that does this)_

 
i do this too lol


----------



## kaneda (Mar 15, 2008)

great replies all!!! 

Totally agree with so many of these, specifically, the having multiple screens open, using abbreviations for make up like MSF (like other people, I went to mac and said i want an msf and got a look - but i swear that I thought it was a common terminology!!! hehe). 

Also when you name drop specktra in everyday conversation like "ah thats really pretty someone on specktra has something similar" or, "omg, someone on specktra went through the same issue!".


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 17, 2008)

I realize there are so many beautiful, intelligent, indepent, interesting and funny women on this forum - it makes it so hard to stay away from Spectkra!

sometimes I think about some of the members when I'm not logged onto Specktra...hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sound a little creepy?!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I realize there are so many beautiful, intelligent, indepent, interesting and funny women on this forum - it makes it so hard to stay away from Spectkra!

*sometimes I think about some of the members when I'm not logged onto Specktra*...hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sound a little creepy?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
so do i. Weird?? I think not!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 1, 2008)

hehehe... 

I know I'm addicted to Specktra cos of the following:

**When anything happens... I'll be like oooh, I'll "ask someone/tell/find a post abt" on Specktra - MU or nonMU related!

**I cant buy any beauty product without having searched for every single post on it on specktra

**I wonder how many US ppl are logging on as I am logging off here in the UK at night- lol

**When I say I really should get to bed, but still want to see what a 'New Post' click will bring up... again n again! 

**I use American words in conversation like Haul! lol... 

**I am so with the comment abt the Thanks button... what a genius idea! 
BTW, I would love a ITA button too!

**Mention the word specktra to all MAC colleagues at least 6 times in a day...

Oh dear...!! What are we like!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jul 1, 2008)

I am so obsessed!


----------



## User93 (Jul 1, 2008)

when you read a thread with no new replies all over again! And watch the traincase pics you have seen already over and over again.

when the pc at work is sooo slow but you still sneak and run specktra and then clean clean clean cookies


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 1, 2008)

OMG....I've only been on here a couple of months and I so relate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here are mine....


when you try your hardest to hurry up and make 20 posts so you can see the wonder that is the clearance bin 
when you have to seriously think about the tutorial contest candidates before making a decision 
when you have any makeup issue that you can't figure out.....and you turn to specktra for the answer 
when your whole life you've been happy with makeup thrown in a bag....but now you dream of the ultimate traincase and vanity to store goodies 
when one of your biggest reasons for buying makeup has turned into wanting to have an awesome haul pic 
when you play in makeup every night trying to find that perfect 1st FOTD shot (still haven't found mine) 
whew, can you say....addiction?  lmao


----------



## couturesista (Jul 1, 2008)

If at anytime during this post you've answered yes or smiled while reading, you are addicted to SPEKTRA, and it is OK !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  By the way I answered yes to all of the post.


----------



## jennifer. (Jul 2, 2008)

-when you get fired from your job for being on it too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i won't be making that mistake again though.  after nearly 3 months of not working, i've learned my lesson!

*did i win?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_-when you get fired from your job for being on it too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i won't be making that mistake again though. after nearly 3 months of not working, i've learned my lesson!_

 
no way, what happened? I'm so scared of that happening to me, (with the office job)!


----------



## georgiabarredo (Jul 2, 2008)

totally agree with everyone... and speaking of which i'm at work rite now 

oh yeah and **when you've just introduced ur friend to paintpot, after you buy it, u admire it at the foodcourt and find that it won't open, so u smack the top a little bit on top of the table and then it opens, ur friend looks at you in amazement, and you say oh yeah that's how u open it, i looked it up on SPECKTRA!!!**

hehehe


----------



## n_c (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_-when you get fired from your job for being on it too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i won't be making that mistake again though.  after nearly 3 months of not working, i've learned my lesson!

*did i win?_

 

You win girl! LOL


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pnk85* 

 
_13. When you have more than 3 windows open and they are all on Specktra_

 
HEHE I can have as many as 6


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 2, 2008)

* When you reference specktra in everyday life among people that have no idea what you are talking about.

* When your SO knows everything thats going on with the ladies of Specktra and KNOWS THEM BY NAME 

* When your SO tells you , " all you talk about is Make Up & Speckra"

* When you look at the Fotd's and decide you need to go out and buy EVERYTHING she used to create it


----------



## ktdetails (Jul 2, 2008)

when you keep telling your self that you're going to turn off the computer at an even hour like 1am   oh, but it's 1:07 now - just a little longer, just refresh the new posts one more time, just one more next page.  Then it's 6am.   

when your boyfriend makes fun of you because if you're on the computer you are always looking at makeup.  When you should be looking for work but spend the day planning a trip to the nearest CCO 40 miles away.  When you keep checking to see if there are new swatches to compare or future collection pictures to drool over.  

when you lose track of your day making posts like this.


----------



## jennifer. (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_no way, what happened? I'm so scared of that happening to me, (with the office job)!_

 
let's just say i spent way too much time on here and it added to up to 35 pages of history!  i'm not blaming specktra because it was definitely my fault, but i took it for granted and just spent more time here than i should have during working hours.  so as a result, i got the axe.  
i started a new job this week so everything's okay now but like i said, never again.  i can wait until i get home to view this wonderful site!  

if you work for a big company and/or you know they have a major IT dept, then i would definitely be careful with your internet usage.  someone can be watching you and you don't even know it.  it's not worth risking to me anymore, so i'll stay off it until i'm home and on the weekends.  so be careful!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_You win girl! LOL_

 




ok no, it's nothing to be proud of.  sad but true story!


----------



## jennifer. (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ktdetails* 

 
_when you keep telling your self that you're going to turn off the computer at an even hour like 1am   oh, but it's 1:07 now - just a little longer, just refresh the new posts one more time, just one more next page.  Then it's 6am.   

when your boyfriend makes fun of you because if you're on the computer you are always looking at makeup.  When you should be looking for work but spend the day planning a trip to the nearest CCO 40 miles away.  When you keep checking to see if there are new swatches to compare or future collection pictures to drool over.  

when you lose track of your day making posts like this._

 
this was me after i lost my job.  haha  except my bf didn't make fun.  he was pissed off!


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_let's just say i spent way too much time on here and it added to up to 35 pages of history!  ....

if you work for a big company and/or you know they have a major IT dept, then i would definitely be careful with your internet usage.  someone can be watching you and you don't even know it.  ..._

 
Had this same exact thing happen to me! It was _early_ in my office career (read I was young and inexperienced), one day my manager called me in the office and had a HUGE stack of papers on her desk. She pointed out that the papers contained all the URL's I had visited in the last two weeks. HAHA Her husband was the IT guy, I didn't know a THING about office politics. It really depends on how "cool" your IT guy/dept is. Being let go because you used the internet for non work related purposes isn't a highlight of my career, but I'm glad I didn't let it deter me from forum communities or else I might never have added a forum to Specktra!


----------



## jennifer. (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Had this same exact thing happen to me! It was early in my office career (read I was young and inexperienced), one day my manager called me in the office and had a HUGE stack of papers on her desk. She pointed out that the papers contained all the URL's I had visited in the last two weeks. HAHA Her husband was the IT guy, I didn't know a THING about office politics. It really depends on how "cool" your IT guy/dept is. Being let go because you used the internet for non work related purposes isn't a highlight of my career, but I'm glad I didn't let it deter me from forum communities or else I might never have added a forum to Specktra!_

 
that's pretty much what happened to me and i _thought _i was cool with the IT guys because i had expressed an interest in going into the department. when it comes to them doing their job though, they sure didn't play around!  no favoritism involved whatsoever.  the manager had a huge stack of papers of my urls as well.  the sad thing?  i've had plenty of office jobs so i'm way old enough to know better.  

and i think i speak for everyone when i say we're glad you didn't let it deter you either.  as you can see, some us can't go without this site!


----------



## frocher (Jul 3, 2008)

.............


----------



## jennifer. (Jul 3, 2008)

thank you.  i was a little sad at first, but definitely not surprised.  i guess it's one of those things where you feel invincible because you haven't been found out yet and then bam!  you're gone.

i urge everyone to be careful about your non-work related internet usage at work.  now's definitely not the time to lose your job!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 3, 2008)

hmmm i dont even know but im obsessed! haha u guys are all so hot, i love seeing everybody playing with makeup and learning new tips.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 3, 2008)

checking to see if anyone has posted any new info about collectons & color swatches.

Looking out for new posts

Hello, Yes.. I am a specktra addict lol


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_hehehe... 

I know I'm addicted to Specktra cos of the following:

**I cant buy any beauty product without having searched for every single post on it on specktra
_

 
I know what you mean! I search for everything, haha. "Best lipbalm..."


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jul 4, 2008)

Hmmm...
When you tell your loved one that they are your HG, and they look at you like you're freaking nuts, so you have to explain HG, and that it means Holy Grail.  I think I said, "You know, my Holy Grail, my go to guy, the one I can't imagine life without."  Yeah, I'm still getting teased about that.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 4, 2008)

When the first thing you think of when you wake up is "Hmm I wonder if there are any new Sonic Chic swatches?" Yes I did this this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I currently have 5 different Spectra pages open on Firefox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this website!


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_When you suddenly find yourself on the mac website adding stuff to your basket after looking at everyones hauls. (or is it just me that does this)_

 
I do this too. LOL. I thought I was the only one. heheh. I guess we are all obsessed.


----------

